

$2,500 Bounty on Mark Zuckerberg - businessleads
https://businessleads.com/post/592-Mark-Zuckerberg-Wed-Like-to-Speak-With-You

======
hooande
I like this move by the businessleads.com team. If they hear back from
Zuckerberg, this blog post is the set up to a pr knockout punch. Nothing is
better for customer acquisition than a visible demonstration that the damn
thing works. If they don't hear from him, we'll all forget this in a few
months time. They'll be able to try another approach (or find another big
name).

I'm not entirely sure about the service. Successful people are constantly
being approached with half baked pitches and appeals for financing. It might
be interesting to approach it from the other direction, using technology to
solve the problem of people always asking you for money.

I'd be stunned if they actually hear back from Zuckerberg, or anyone who knows
him well. Who would risk jeopardizing such a valuable relationship for a
measly $2,500?

~~~
businessleads
Your point about Zuckerberg's contacts jeopardizing the relationship is one we
focus on every day. It is very delicate. Certainly Mark will be seeing this in
his inbox as bemused contacts forward it to him - perhaps not using a bounty
link. But receiving compensation for putting together a business deal is at
the heart of the way business is done. We've just digitized it and saved the
connector that awkward follow-up call about the finder's fee.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
jamesmcn
Bounties might reasonably be paid for help _closing_ a deal, but only a fool
pays for an introduction. Not that there is anything wrong with separating
rich fools from their money.

~~~
businessleads
Have you checked out the site? The "lead" is only submitted when the person
has indicated that yes, they are interested, and answers whatever questions
the bounty-poster wants answered to qualify them ahead of time. So it's not an
introduction, but the person actually starting off the conversation with you,
saying: "Yes, I'm interested", "Yes, your idea sounds interesting I'd like to
have a discussion about possibly funding it" or whatever terms you define.

That said, we do have a demand for deal bonuses, payable when a qualified lead
results in a closed deal. That's coming down the line.

Thanks for your feedback.

------
dexter313
Title is misleading, $2,500 is payed to whoever gets Mark to contact
businessleads.com

~~~
businessleads
What did you think we meant? That we expect someone to off him for $2,500?

~~~
stackcollision
Well, that is usually what is meant when someone puts a bounty on someone
else. Though my first reaction was "that's a little cheap for assassination."
But then again, I'm sure there's a charity hitman somewhere.

~~~
businessleads
Gee, we hope not. But the term is in pretty wide use these days among
recruiters and sports enthusiasts. But we see your point. Will try to be a bit
less ambiguous next time.

------
kenneth_reitz
Why is this on Hacker News?

~~~
businessleads
Why not? We are a startup. Growth hackers love the platform. What's your point
exactly?

------
jamesmcn
Offering a cash bounty like that seems to demonstrate a profound lack of
understanding of how to go about pitching your idea.

~~~
businessleads
True. But it demonstrates what we are offering. We've created a tool that can
get you in touch with ANYONE you want to pitch to. And that's just one use-
case.

Mostly, it can be used to get in touch with the people most interested in what
you sell. So you can spend time closing deals instead of cold-calling.

But we hear your point. We've gotten where we are today the old-fashioned way.

